
Space smells like seared steak, hot metal, astronauts report - iamwil
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2012/0723/Space-smells-like-seared-steak-hot-metal-astronauts-report-video
======
paulsutter
Is it really the smell of space, or the smell of a spacesuit surface after
exposure to space?

------
pyrotechnick
False! Space is a vacuum. Vacuums cannot be smelt.

All matter smells, but, by definition, is not space itself.

